

Best Technical Support Chat Ever - lleger
http://pastie.org/1033028

======
mcantor
I have to be honest, Hacker News: this is cheeky and funny, but I am hopping
mad that it made it to the front page at 3 points when articles that I
fervently wanted to share with the community fell unappreciated to the
wayside, despite near-equivalent voting patterns!

